
GOP nervous that border wall fight could prompt year-end shutdown - ohiovr
https://thehill.com/homenews/senate/448674-gop-nervous-that-border-wall-fight-could-prompt-year-end-shutdown
======
ohiovr
"Trump is demanding $5 billion in border wall funding as part of a deal that
would put limits on federal spending and raise the debt ceiling."

